# PEDAL CAR BUILD



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


IM sure it will be bad ass homie. those body styles are the shit for pedal cars!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> IM sure it will be bad ass homie. those body styles are the shit for pedal cars!


THIS RIDE HOPS TOO! :wow:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Love those impala pedal cars.
where u headed with this one g?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bigjxloc said:


> Love those impala pedal cars.
> where u headed with this one g?


PATTERNS, PINSTRIPE, AIRBRUSH, FLAKE, OH YEAH AND K-A-N-D-Y!


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Good shit.
keep us posted.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

HERES THE 1ST PEDAL CAR THAT I DID.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cwplanet said:


>


BIGGER PIC.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

my daughter wants one where can I get one of those?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> my daughter wants one where can I get one of those?


http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...kw=impala+pedal+car&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

orangecrush719 said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_from=R...kw=impala+pedal+car&_sacat=See-All-Categories


thx for the info


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> my daughter wants one where can I get one of those?


AND IF U NEED IT PAINTED LET ME KNOW.


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

nice...


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

EL RAIDER said:


> thx for the info


no prob bro


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bigjxloc said:


> Good shit.
> keep us posted.


JUST KEEP CHECKING ON THIS THREAD. 



SNAPPER818 said:


> nice...


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THIS RIDE HOPS TOO! :wow:


so r we hopping ?? pull up


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> so r we hopping ?? pull up


FOR PINKS? :dunno:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

PAINT SNEAK PEAK. :shh:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> FOR PINKS? :dunno:


drop 6 gs in it i simon ;-)


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

looking good robert r u homies going to l.a


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> drop 6 gs in it i simon ;-)





EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> looking good robert r u homies going to l.a


YASTUVO!!!!! .............NOT SURE YET. TRYING TO FOCUS ON FINISHING MY DAMN CAR. GOTTA BUST IT OUT ALREADY. :ugh:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> YASTUVO!!!!! .............NOT SURE YET. TRYING TO FOCUS ON FINISHING MY DAMN CAR. GOTTA BUST IT OUT ALREADY. :ugh:


caul ..?? the cady ?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> caul ..?? the cady ?


NAH, THE CUTTY. CHECK MY SIGNATURE.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

some mock up pattern pics.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THIS RIDE HOPS TOO! :wow:


 thats tight! keep us posted on the progress. mockup patterns looks good


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> so r we hopping ?? pull up


o shit..lol. hell yea, take home that pink slip Burro:biggrin:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

el peyotero said:


> o shit..lol. hell yea, take home that pink slip Burro:biggrin:


;-)


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> NAH, THE CUTTY. CHECK MY SIGNATURE.


no nintendo..?? cant see no signature


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

el peyotero said:


> thats tight! keep us posted on the progress. mockup patterns looks good


THANKS! 


el peyotero said:


> o shit..lol. hell yea, take home that pink slip Burro:biggrin:


:nono:


EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> no nintendo..?? cant see no signature


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306639-BLUE-ANGEL CLICK IT!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS!
> 
> :nono:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306639-BLUE-ANGEL CLICK IT!


what happen to the cady ???


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> what happen to the cady ???


some dude from "brown pride" has it.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> AND IF U NEED IT PAINTED LET ME KNOW.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

Any new updates?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

65chevyridah said:


> Any new updates?


TONIGHT!


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> TONIGHT!


 hurry up bish


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> hurry up bish


:angry:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

ALL THE SIDES ARE DONE. NOW I HAVE TO FINE TUNE THE LIL DETAILS AND THEN IT WILL BE READY FOR PAINT.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :angry:


 Ummm love ya  No more spy pics till ur done wit da car thanks


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> Ummm love ya  No more spy pics till ur done wit da car thanks


 U AINT MY DADDY! 



























R U? :happysad:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> U AINT MY DADDY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


>


:burn:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

updates


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

~GARZA 70 RAG~ said:


>


POST MORE PICS OF THAT CAR.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> ALL THE SIDES ARE DONE. NOW I HAVE TO FINE TUNE THE LIL DETAILS AND THEN IT WILL BE READY FOR PAINT.


  anything new?


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

65chevyridah said:


> anything new?


 YES! I ADDED EXTRA FIBERGLASS TO THE INSIDE! EVERYTIME I MOVED IT OR STARTED TO SAND IT, SOME "HAIR LINE" CRACKS STARTED TO FORM! SHUD I POST OF THOSE PICS? :dunno:


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> YES! I ADDED EXTRA FIBERGLASS TO THE INSIDE! EVERYTIME I MOVED IT OR STARTED TO SAND IT, SOME "HAIR LINE" CRACKS STARTED TO FORM! SHUD I POST OF THOSE PICS? :dunno:


Lol Nah its koo


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:wave: any updates?


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:drama: :run:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

thats Really clean bro..


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------

